# breeding make them "less" tamed?



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey!
I hope you are having a great weekend

Currently I have a very cute female 2months old cockatiel,and I would like to get for her a male,if I found a good tamed male,and placed him with her,will it be possible that they turn "untamed" to me?

Actually I am looking to get a couple and to breed them when they reach maturity. But I am afraid that getting a couple will make them less tamed,or WILD again.. 

Is there any procedure I should follow if I am based on tamed birds?
I currently have as i said above a female cockatiel (2months old only)it is a female according to the breeder can't be sure yet..


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

First of all cockatiels should not be bred until they are at least two years old. So you shouldn't even be thinking of putting a male and female together. Unless you have it DNA'd you won't be able to tell the sex this early, without genetics. Lots of people on here are very helpful with genetics and telling what sex your bird is.
Breeding is not to be undertaken lightly. Do you know what is entailed in taking care of baby birds? Do you know what to do if there is an emergency with a chick? What will you do with a clutch of four or six birds that are all related? You cannot let them breed to each other so you will have to keep them separated unless you keep them boy with boy or girl with other girls. There is a lot to consider before you start breeding birds. If I were you I would enjoy my current tiel and get to know her well before even thinking about getting another one and pairing them up. Hens that are bred to early can be injured or die from complications, like egg binding. You can read more here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860 Please read both posts!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> First of all cockatiels should not be bred until they are at least two years old. So you shouldn't even be thinking of putting a male and female together. Unless you have it DNA'd you won't be able to tell the sex this early, without genetics. Lots of people on here are very helpful with genetics and telling what sex your bird is.
> Breeding is not to be undertaken lightly. Do you know what is entailed in taking care of baby birds? Do you know what to do if there is an emergency with a chick? What will you do with a clutch of four or six birds that are all related? You cannot let them breed to each other so you will have to keep them separated unless you keep them boy with boy or girl with other girls. There is a lot to consider before you start breeding birds. If I were you I would enjoy my current tiel and get to know her well before even thinking about getting another one and pairing them up. Hens that are bred to early can be injured or die from complications, like egg binding. You can read more here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860 Please read both posts!


Would a vet be able to tell if Rocko and Loki are Related since they came from the same petstore they could have the same parents or Related another way.Well a vet should be able to right because they would have the same blood.


----------



## od94 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey! Thanks for your reply  
I am aware of all the work of the breeding and i know that the bird shouldn't be bred that young i said it on my post above,i am a serious animal/bird keeper hehe  
But that was my question if i am going to wait till my female is ready to breed can i add a young male(after quarantining him) and then wait for him also and then let them breed? Will having a couple make the birds less tamed yhan having only one?
Thanks guys
Have a great sunday!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, typically if a male and female form a close bond, they won't be as friendly with humans and they will be extremely protective of each other. That's not always the case, though, as every bird is different. When Honey and Henry were incubating their first clutch of eggs, Honey would still come out during the day to socialize with me while Henry was in the nest. It didn't effect her tameness, although she was considerably more moody than usual.


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

JoJo's Mom said:


> First of all cockatiels should not be bred until they are at least two years old. So you shouldn't even be thinking of putting a male and female together. Unless you have it DNA'd you won't be able to tell the sex this early, without genetics. Lots of people on here are very helpful with genetics and telling what sex your bird is.
> Breeding is not to be undertaken lightly. Do you know what is entailed in taking care of baby birds? Do you know what to do if there is an emergency with a chick? What will you do with a clutch of four or six birds that are all related? You cannot let them breed to each other so you will have to keep them separated unless you keep them boy with boy or girl with other girls. There is a lot to consider before you start breeding birds. If I were you I would enjoy my current tiel and get to know her well before even thinking about getting another one and pairing them up. Hens that are bred to early can be injured or die from complications, like egg binding. You can read more here: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860 Please read both posts!


I didnt start the thread but thankyou for this information! Both my tiels are younger than a year and I already think my male Ringo wants to mate. It would break my hear to put them in seperate cages as they are so used to being together in one cage. She is 'resisting him' but even though I have hand reared and bred budges - it's been a while and she is too immature to have babies. He chases her so I'm thinking he wants some action.

Thing is I have my HUGE cage - than my other cage is just a normal cage and I would feel bad putting her in there. It has plenty of space of course but not the huge area the big cage does.


----------

